# classes?



## paddymk5 (Aug 7, 2010)

im new to machine polishing and was wondering if there is any classes or open days in the north to show you what and what not to do?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

we offer 1-1 training on all aspects of detailing and are in the middle of orgainising a detailing day. just getting a venue sorted first.


----------



## paddymk5 (Aug 7, 2010)

that sounds great il def be at it...

where abouts do u think it will be?


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

Detailing day would be great, is it an invite only affair?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

will either be at OCD HQ which will be about 5-10 people or I am trying to get something a bit larger to get up to 20 people. also I will be announcing details of a proper training course which will either be over a few days. If you are interested in a 1 to 1 day which is going to be the best way to learn give me a call on my mobile to discuss.


----------



## paddymk5 (Aug 7, 2010)

im def interested in a 1 to 1 where abouts wud they be ronnie?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

we are based in tandragee and PM sent..


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

ronnie gave me abit of training on rotary polishing a while ago

hes a good teacher and is very patient, takes alot of practise lol


----------



## tweetybelfast (Mar 14, 2010)

ronnie on the one to one training days would it be on our own cars or spare panels ? very interested in attending a few :buffer:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

we work on both spare panels for the first time and with rotary and DA what ever you feel most comfortable doing we focus the day on you and dont want to push anything you dont want to do. at least with an old bonnet you can have a bit of fun and its no worries if a mistake is made.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

i'm interested also(as you know Rollo:thumb so keep us informed,thank's


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

alll that you have to do is book the day Paul.. waiting on you to come back to me lad!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

i can get scrap panels if you need any rollo just gimme a shout


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

will do lad cheers!!


----------



## trimTim (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't have enough posts so i can't PM anyone, But i would also be interested in a 1-1 rotary training course.:buffer:
That would also give me the chance to let you price me a complete paint correction to see if i can squeeze another few years out of the old girl.:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

hey there we offer training courses for both DA and rotary if you are interested. where are you based? you can give me a call if you wish to discuss.


----------



## RICKY-M-M (Dec 5, 2007)

Ronnie... also interested in this... have you organsied a group day yet?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

venue orgainised just a few more things to do and get a few special details out of the way and we are good to go.


----------

